# Betta Fish Tank



## abdulkhan (Aug 14, 2013)

My 10 Gallon Marble Halfmoon Betta Aquarium.


----------



## abdulkhan (Aug 14, 2013)

*Pics*



abdulkhan said:


> My 10 Gallon Marble Halfmoon Betta Aquarium.


Gjowdgkouredfvourddfiitedcvbnk


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Lucky betta !


----------

